# Hb 11.1



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Quick question

I had 28 week bloods done last week, and when I was at the chemist picking up another prescription they gave me some iron tabs that I didn't know anything about, on asking at the Dr reception they said my Hb was 11.1 which doesn't seem low to me (although I am shattered but put that down to having a toddler, working as a nurse, being 28 weeks pg and having SPD) I guess my question is is it worth taking them or leaving it? Don't really want constipation etc if I can help it.

Thanks for reading

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would think you'd be ok without them really, we try to get it as high as we can before delivery, but you could maybe keep it up by getting some spatone and have a sachet per day, which wouldnt make you constipated, and your diet.

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for replying and as I thought more spinach for me   .

x


----------

